# Ewaste scrap name



## kjavanb123 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi

A customer sent me following photos, he has quantities, I am curios what ewaste is this from he says telecomm boards but just wanted to check if anyone can identify what these boards are from so I can further find out about yields.




Thanks
Kj


----------



## anachronism (Aug 17, 2017)

Yep Telecoms. Base station.

You wouldn't be looking at refining these yourself would you?


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 18, 2017)

Anachronism,

Yes, customer has asked me to smelt these. We will have to depopulate them, pyrolyze then smelt.

Thanks for the help on what type of board it is. 

If we agreed on terms and we smelt I will post ny yields. I am guessing this board is rich in silver and palladium as well.

Thanks and regards
Kj


----------



## anachronism (Aug 19, 2017)

I have these refined in Japan on a HG production line. I know they can get all the PMs. Yes they also contain some Palladium and some silver.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 19, 2017)

My customer has offered 150 kg of these for $14 per kg ($6.3 per lbs). Is it over priced or just?

Thanks
Kj


----------



## anachronism (Aug 20, 2017)

kjavanb123 said:


> My customer has offered 150 kg of these for $14 per kg ($6.3 per lbs). Is it over priced or just?
> 
> Thanks
> Kj



If he has offered his supplier that price then if you are sending to a professional refinery with all the gear you could make some money. Using the processes and equipment you've shown so far then I respectfully doubt you'll make a profit and I would pass on the deal. You'll just spend a lot of time.

Personally I wouldn't do these Kevin but it's your call.

Jon


----------



## nickvc (Aug 20, 2017)

Kevin I would respectfully ask you to accept Jons advice on these, he has run many many kilos of this sort of material.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 20, 2017)

Gentlemen,

Thanks for your comments. My lead smelting cost for processing up to one metric ton of material is $120. Do you still think processing these at offered price is a loss?

Best regards
Kj


----------



## Aristo (Aug 20, 2017)

I have handled tons of this material and I would respectfully disagree with the above advice of unloading the material to a professional refiner. I believe, based on your commentary of your in house processing, that you will do significantly better than putting yourself at the mercy of large refiners.
Take a sorted batch of the material, shred and carefully select two relatively identical samples. Process one and examine your degree of difficulty, cost and returns. Send the other off to a professional refiner and see what returns will come back.
Then you will be in a position to make an educated choice on how to handle the material. I already know the answer.
Good luck.


----------



## butcher (Aug 20, 2017)

Aristo, Knows what he is talking about, I would listen closely to his advice.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 21, 2017)

You're using the wrong refiners then Aristo. Respectfully I cannot agree with your advice.


----------



## snoman701 (Aug 21, 2017)

anachronism said:


> You're using the wrong refiners then Aristo. Respectfully I cannot agree with your advice.



Curious...What is your reasoning for this Jon? Not the refiners, but the idea that you don't have the confidence in the methods that KJ has posted.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 21, 2017)

Just to give a justification for your views Jon could you give us all an idea of the amounts of precious metals you are processing either monthly or yearly.


----------



## anachronism (Aug 21, 2017)

Well next month I'm due at least 10Kg of Au, 12 tonnes of copper, a lot of silver, and about a Kg of Palladium. Plus all the others. Hope that helps.


----------



## nickvc (Aug 21, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> anachronism said:
> 
> 
> > You're using the wrong refiners then Aristo. Respectfully I cannot agree with your advice.
> ...




Kevin has his own methods some of which work well others not so well, we have had debates over some of the returns he has posted when several well respected refiners have pointed out his returns have been less than posted by others.
This takes away nothing from Kevin and his attempts at finding his own way forward using what he has at hand or can easily adapt, I personally find his posts of interest and with some clever adaptations and have and always will wish him the best in his processes.


----------



## snoman701 (Aug 22, 2017)

nickvc said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > anachronism said:
> ...



Yes, when I posted my question I went back over his posts over a few years. I was under the understanding that his continued progress, while impressive, was a little more structured than it appears to be. Very much agreed though, his posts are interesting! Frankly, they bring about a line of discussion that is otherwise unheard of. 

Like him, I'm always excited to see the recovered gold...but it's impossible to compare the returns and gauge progress without a clean drop.


----------



## kjavanb123 (Aug 22, 2017)

All,

Thanks for your input. I also appericate all your comments about my posts.

I have not pursued this project as the customer who offered these scrap did not lower his price and I have been really active in recent mining adventure. Also addictive hobby.

Best regards
Kj


----------

